# Mahlkonig EK43 Update.....



## coffee_omega

*Updated Information*

We have NOW SOLD OUT of all EK43's for March orders. Thanks to 3 forum members all black versions were taken.

Unfortunately, with regret we like to inform all customers that Mahlkonig have increased their prices and this will be reflected from March 2014 onwards.

Forum offer of £1500 + VAT will NO longer apply after 1st March 2014. If there are members who still like one for that price please PM your interest before 1st March 2014.

Once again we will be taking pre-orders for all EK43's March onwards, next delivery due end of March.


----------



## Neill

Oooh, 3 members. Wonder who the could be??


----------



## coffee_omega

Sorry cannot share this info (strict company confidentiality) however, if they like to mention that them selves than its up to them!


----------



## Neill

coffee_omega said:


> Sorry cannot share this info (strict company confidentiality) however, if they like to mention that them selves than its up to them!


That's alright wasn't expecting you to spill the beans. Just waiting for 3 to own up. I'm sure they'll be plenty of pics soon.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Neill said:


> Oooh, 3 members. Wonder who the could be??


Well, I know one


----------



## Neill

The Systemic Kid said:


> Well, I know one


I think I could take a guess!


----------



## coffee_omega

Its like hide and seek game..... lol









2 found 1 more to find!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

...


----------



## Charliej

I would take a punt at Mr Systemic, Mr Coffeechap and possibly CallumT or Gary


----------



## Mrboots2u

One out of four ain't bad

They didn't get theirs from the uk


----------



## garydyke1

Charliej said:


> I would take a punt at Mr Systemic, Mr Coffeechap and possibly CallumT or Gary


Not me dude, I havent won the lottery (yet)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Bit like, 'I'm Spartacus'!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Not me either .

premium bonds ain't come up

I have the luxury of knowing an early adopter who is very generous with his time and coffee


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Not me either .
> 
> premium bonds ain't come up
> 
> I have the luxury of knowing an early adopter who is very generous with his time and coffee


Blimey, he sounds pukka - have I met him.


----------



## coffee_omega

Everyone getting a bit too excited about the EK, lol


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffee_omega said:


> Everyone getting a bit too excited about the EK, lol


Yep. Great isn't it.


----------



## coffee_omega

Guess have to increase our pre order for March, lol


----------



## 4085

Can you empty your in box please


----------



## coffeechap

I think as we are doing all the marketing for the EK coffee omega could come up with one for a raffle, at a sensible price, or I could try Germany


----------



## coffee_omega

dfk41 said:


> Can you empty your in box please


Inbox emptied.....


----------

